# Powerhouse Labs out of Florda???



## silversky (Sep 14, 2006)

I have some Sust 250
and just finished my 5th week....
NOT A SINGLE GAIN!!!!!:twisted: 
i was doing 250mg twice a week....and nothing


----------



## madison1 (Nov 30, 2006)

*message*

Dude you just got fucked.Better luck next time.


----------



## IronMan (Nov 30, 2006)

Ive heard of powerhouse I thought they were good go get it tested it will cost around 100$ and a ml of the compound.That sucks bro I wonder what it is


----------



## K1 (Dec 25, 2006)

IronMan said:
			
		

> Ive heard of powerhouse I thought they were good go get it tested it will cost around 100$ and a ml of the compound.That sucks bro I wonder what it is


I've also heard good things about PH, never used them though?! I agree with getting the gear tested!


----------

